# Edgartown Residence Club - Edgartown, Massachusetts



## Miss Marty (Oct 22, 2006)

*
Edgartown Residence Club*
Edgartown, Massachusetts

Construction is nearing completion at the 
Edgartown Residence Club - Martha’s Vineyard 
This property is in the process of being completed 
and is expected to open in the spring of 2007.

http://www.edgartownresidenceclub.com/

RCI: Registry Collection

mamiecarter 
Is this an add?  No it is not an AD
It is a new Timeshare Resort I learned about
Just wanted to share it with everyone here


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 22, 2006)

*Is this an add?*

So what was this posting? It sounded very much like an advertisement.Tug posting usual have a health dose of scepticism.


----------



## Kaidel (Oct 23, 2006)

*Thanks for letting us know*

I guess it is a fine line but I'm glad Marty shared the info. 
Knowledge is power!


----------



## Emily (Oct 23, 2006)

These look like really nice "residences" . .

Prices start at $90,000 and include use of an auto, reasonable maintenance fee, only 6 residences, no more than 72 owner families.


----------

